# Vape King Festive Season operations



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/14)

Hi All.

First off I would like to say a huge thank you to all of you for you tremendous support this past year! Without you guys Vape King would be nothing and I am proud to say we have such an amazing customer base - you guys seriously are awesome!

We love supplying you but sometimes we need a little down time as everyone does and with that Vape King head office will be closing on the 23rd of December and re-opening on the 5th of January! We may still be around for real emergencies but this will need to be pre-arranged with us as we will not always be available 

We hope you all have an amazing Festive season!
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hash Punk (12/12/14)

You guys rock. Will miss you till the next year

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

